# Workshop



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cabinet... Learning Experience*

Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.

When I went to put them up today I cleaned out the space in the corner of my shop where they were to go (not near my workbench) and then started pondering, so that is why they are not in the corner so now I plan to not only touch them up but paint all the areas that were going to be hidden originally. The paint was an "oops" can from HD, great place to look for project paint as a quart is only $1, Gallons are $5. I am olso planning to make some doors for the the two side cabinets and paint the shelves for that one cabinet.

 


Learned a lot and there are some obvious issues, but it was a good experience. I hope to do more of them for my shop and continue to improve as I go of course. Do think I need to look into a planer of some type though, but that is another story.

I am continuing to work on my shop and use the projects there to sharpen my skills.Have a few other non-shop based projects I am thinking of as well.

CtL


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


The more you do it the more you learn and the better you get.

It look good to me!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


Nice start. Now how about some base cabinets to go with these? Soon you will have a whole shop of cabinets.

Good work.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


Good start. The shop "stuff" is a good place for practice.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


Not too bad at all.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


Great project, and there is never enough storage space.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


Looking good Chris. Shop projects are a great way to get into these things. I know I learned a ton when I did my shop cabinets…the ones so far that is. If you make some mistakes, well, it is just the shop [smile]. But so far looks like your doing very well. and like rikkor says…you never have enough storage.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


Good job. They look very functional. It is nice to build things for the shop as it allows you to get some practice and gives you storage at the same time.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


Good place to learn. However, I would suggest that you never think of it as " just the shop cabinet" . Instead, make it as excellent as you can. You will learn more and excellence will become a habit. Practice doesn't make perfect,only PERFECT practice makes perfect.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


looks great!! I could use some of these.


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


Every one needs good storage….thumbs up


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


I really like the slots for the drills.


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


nice cabinets! We all need lots of storage space for the new tools we might buy.I was lucky enough to get free work tables from my company (moved offshore to China) and filled my wood shop with them. It saved me all the expense and now I'm concentrating on my kitchen cabinets.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *Cabinet... Learning Experience*
> 
> Well here they are, my first attempt at cabinets. I decided I needed additional storage and organization in my shop. So I started building these a few months ago, in between other goings ons. They are primarily built out of scrap and I used the Kreg Jig to join them. I based them loosely off of an article in "Shop Notes" and a cabinetry book I bought a while ago. I say loosely as due to using the scrap wood (and it being my first attempt  ) I made some changes, some of which I now am wondering if it was a good idea… oh well.
> 
> ...


good job it will seve you well for a long time


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*A little Safer*

Ok, So a little while back I posted a question about air filters and building one. Since then thanks to some Christmas money and a clearance at HD I actually purchased a Rigid Air Filter. I finally got it mounted this past week after few modification to the mounting concept. It seems the prefab floor joist they used to build this house are not what people think of when they tell you to mount it using the floor joists. So I added a little insulation to the ceiling and strapped the unit up. It is now good and tight against the ceiling and the ceiling tiles I glued together and then glued to the floorboard does a good job quieting it down upstairs. I will try to keep in mind to post an tool review of this unit in the future once I have used it a couple of times.




This coupled with a ShopVac that my sister gave me for Christmas should help me control a good amount of the dust in my shop. Still have to get some pieces to use the shop vac with tools (waiting for the upcoming wood show to see what they have first). Still using my mini shop vac and a broom with dustpan to clean up on a pretty regular basis.

I also recently added a much needed piece of safety equipment, a fire extinguisher is now installed right by the door to my shop not far from the first aid kit (which despite its look is up to date). 


Well thats all for now, I have the day off tomorrow so I plan to further work on my shop and one other project that I need to get done, hopefully post more on that later.

CtL


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *A little Safer*
> 
> Ok, So a little while back I posted a question about air filters and building one. Since then thanks to some Christmas money and a clearance at HD I actually purchased a Rigid Air Filter. I finally got it mounted this past week after few modification to the mounting concept. It seems the prefab floor joist they used to build this house are not what people think of when they tell you to mount it using the floor joists. So I added a little insulation to the ceiling and strapped the unit up. It is now good and tight against the ceiling and the ceiling tiles I glued together and then glued to the floorboard does a good job quieting it down upstairs. I will try to keep in mind to post an tool review of this unit in the future once I have used it a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Safety should always be a woodworkers top concern. Hard to do anything without fingers.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *A little Safer*
> 
> Ok, So a little while back I posted a question about air filters and building one. Since then thanks to some Christmas money and a clearance at HD I actually purchased a Rigid Air Filter. I finally got it mounted this past week after few modification to the mounting concept. It seems the prefab floor joist they used to build this house are not what people think of when they tell you to mount it using the floor joists. So I added a little insulation to the ceiling and strapped the unit up. It is now good and tight against the ceiling and the ceiling tiles I glued together and then glued to the floorboard does a good job quieting it down upstairs. I will try to keep in mind to post an tool review of this unit in the future once I have used it a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Too often we, as woodworkers, tend to focus more on "git it done". We tend to overlook seemingly nuisance safety devices such as splitters, blade guards and air cleaners. I applaud your emphasis on safety both from a fire and a personal exposure standpoint.

I agree with Gary's statement but would also like to add it is hard to continue to practice woodworking without the ability to breathe correctly.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *A little Safer*
> 
> Ok, So a little while back I posted a question about air filters and building one. Since then thanks to some Christmas money and a clearance at HD I actually purchased a Rigid Air Filter. I finally got it mounted this past week after few modification to the mounting concept. It seems the prefab floor joist they used to build this house are not what people think of when they tell you to mount it using the floor joists. So I added a little insulation to the ceiling and strapped the unit up. It is now good and tight against the ceiling and the ceiling tiles I glued together and then glued to the floorboard does a good job quieting it down upstairs. I will try to keep in mind to post an tool review of this unit in the future once I have used it a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Hey LJ brother, you should check out the blog I did on dust collection. It might give you some ideas for when you go shopping.

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/toddc/blog/2405


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *A little Safer*
> 
> Ok, So a little while back I posted a question about air filters and building one. Since then thanks to some Christmas money and a clearance at HD I actually purchased a Rigid Air Filter. I finally got it mounted this past week after few modification to the mounting concept. It seems the prefab floor joist they used to build this house are not what people think of when they tell you to mount it using the floor joists. So I added a little insulation to the ceiling and strapped the unit up. It is now good and tight against the ceiling and the ceiling tiles I glued together and then glued to the floorboard does a good job quieting it down upstairs. I will try to keep in mind to post an tool review of this unit in the future once I have used it a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Hey all thanks for the comments. I attended Vocational school and safety was a key concern at all times, just trying t figure out new ways of safe now that I am doing the woodworking, machines are not a problem for me as I was taught to teach tem with respect no matter how many times you may have used them. It is the more subtle things like that dust I need to keep in mind.

Todd, great information in that blog. I will most certainly keep it in mind as I continue to work on configuring the shop space.

CtL


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *A little Safer*
> 
> Ok, So a little while back I posted a question about air filters and building one. Since then thanks to some Christmas money and a clearance at HD I actually purchased a Rigid Air Filter. I finally got it mounted this past week after few modification to the mounting concept. It seems the prefab floor joist they used to build this house are not what people think of when they tell you to mount it using the floor joists. So I added a little insulation to the ceiling and strapped the unit up. It is now good and tight against the ceiling and the ceiling tiles I glued together and then glued to the floorboard does a good job quieting it down upstairs. I will try to keep in mind to post an tool review of this unit in the future once I have used it a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Hey Chris, Yeah that ever collecting sawdust. I have a jet air cleaner and the good old shop vac too. The air cleaner is a great addition though it helps get that really small nasty stuff that seems to hang in the air forever out of there and help you breath easier. Won't do the job the big guys do with their big expensive systems, but we littlle guys do what we can…LOL Every little bit helps keep chippin' away at it I'm in there with ya.


----------



## brownkm (Feb 9, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *A little Safer*
> 
> Ok, So a little while back I posted a question about air filters and building one. Since then thanks to some Christmas money and a clearance at HD I actually purchased a Rigid Air Filter. I finally got it mounted this past week after few modification to the mounting concept. It seems the prefab floor joist they used to build this house are not what people think of when they tell you to mount it using the floor joists. So I added a little insulation to the ceiling and strapped the unit up. It is now good and tight against the ceiling and the ceiling tiles I glued together and then glued to the floorboard does a good job quieting it down upstairs. I will try to keep in mind to post an tool review of this unit in the future once I have used it a couple of times.
> 
> ...


I was considering something similar for my small garage shop - I didn't know Ridgid made an air filter. I'd love to see a review of it if you've got the time!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Woodworking Show Additions*

Well now that Verizon has stopped digging up my front yard and my cable modem is back online I can post this. 
This past weekend was the Chantilly, VA woodworking show. I was able to get some time on Friday and Saturday to head out there. On Friday I met up with Karson and Greg as noted here in Karon's Blog. 
On Saturday I again met up with Greg as well as his brother Adrian and their families. I was happy to meet everyone. Thanks for all the input on various tools and also some great ideas.

I did not have a lot of money to spend but did manage to get a few smaller things for my shop. As noted below in the pictures .

Friday's Finds:


The tshirt was a freebie to celebrate 100 25 years of the Woodworking Show. 
Those scrapers work pretty good some one was sell them in a used tool bay, supposedly WWII surplus. I hope to be able to learn to use them and that scraper set there. We'll see how the clamps work out, I bought some last year and they were great, this year they only had 36" and 48" but at $5 a piece I decided to add them to my growing arsenal.

Saturday's Finds:

Finally got myself a set of headphones, man they make that router sound different. . Hopefully I will be posting a drill press table in the not to distant future which is where most of that mini-T-track is going. 
Most of my money that day went towards all of those new router bits you see in the boxes, I have been playing with making signs per a request I got from my father-in-law, so needed a few decent bits. 
And this also: 

Company called Got Logs. actually sells boards that are priced as marked not per bd ft. A lot of them may have some issues to work around and I wish I had bought some that I saw earlier in the day. But I got these two pieces of Eastern Red Cedar for only $9, I have a project already in mind and my theory was for the price I really can not go wrong.

And lastly my wife was able to finish up one of her projects this past weekend as well and I now have a shop apron to help keep some of the sawdust off of me. 


Thanks All for looking.

CtL


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *Woodworking Show Additions*
> 
> Well now that Verizon has stopped digging up my front yard and my cable modem is back online I can post this.
> This past weekend was the Chantilly, VA woodworking show. I was able to get some time on Friday and Saturday to head out there. On Friday I met up with Karson and Greg as noted here in Karon's Blog.
> ...


cool. i've got to find a woodworking show that i can go to. they sound like they have a lot of great things.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Woodworking Show Additions*
> 
> Well now that Verizon has stopped digging up my front yard and my cable modem is back online I can post this.
> This past weekend was the Chantilly, VA woodworking show. I was able to get some time on Friday and Saturday to head out there. On Friday I met up with Karson and Greg as noted here in Karon's Blog.
> ...


Looks like you spent a good chunk of change. Good job.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Woodworking Show Additions*
> 
> Well now that Verizon has stopped digging up my front yard and my cable modem is back online I can post this.
> This past weekend was the Chantilly, VA woodworking show. I was able to get some time on Friday and Saturday to head out there. On Friday I met up with Karson and Greg as noted here in Karon's Blog.
> ...


The Woodworking show in Kansas City took me for a pretty big chunk of change.

Lots of fun though aren't they. At time I wish they were every weekend, but then I feel the hole where my wallet was and am thankful they are once a year and I can make an event out of it.

Eventually I'll get around to making my drill press table too, I got some of the T-Track while there for the same purpose.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Woodworking Show Additions*
> 
> Well now that Verizon has stopped digging up my front yard and my cable modem is back online I can post this.
> This past weekend was the Chantilly, VA woodworking show. I was able to get some time on Friday and Saturday to head out there. On Friday I met up with Karson and Greg as noted here in Karon's Blog.
> ...


You can't take it with you. You have some nice buys there.

Wonderful post.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Woodworking Show Additions*
> 
> Well now that Verizon has stopped digging up my front yard and my cable modem is back online I can post this.
> This past weekend was the Chantilly, VA woodworking show. I was able to get some time on Friday and Saturday to head out there. On Friday I met up with Karson and Greg as noted here in Karon's Blog.
> ...


Sounds like you had a "Christmas type" weekend. Plenty of new toys, seeing and meeting new families, and looking at a lot of woodworking stuff - don't get much better than that.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Woodworking Show Additions*
> 
> Well now that Verizon has stopped digging up my front yard and my cable modem is back online I can post this.
> This past weekend was the Chantilly, VA woodworking show. I was able to get some time on Friday and Saturday to head out there. On Friday I met up with Karson and Greg as noted here in Karon's Blog.
> ...


that's quite the haul! Nice


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Woodworking Show Additions*
> 
> Well now that Verizon has stopped digging up my front yard and my cable modem is back online I can post this.
> This past weekend was the Chantilly, VA woodworking show. I was able to get some time on Friday and Saturday to head out there. On Friday I met up with Karson and Greg as noted here in Karon's Blog.
> ...


great score ! i dont need any of those shows around here i got enuff problems with haveing a lumber yard right across from my shop ! lol


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Woodworking Show Additions*
> 
> Well now that Verizon has stopped digging up my front yard and my cable modem is back online I can post this.
> This past weekend was the Chantilly, VA woodworking show. I was able to get some time on Friday and Saturday to head out there. On Friday I met up with Karson and Greg as noted here in Karon's Blog.
> ...


Wow…you got more than I realized. Great haul. Just getting my stuff set up, I'll be posting a blog on it soon.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Woodworking Show Additions*
> 
> Well now that Verizon has stopped digging up my front yard and my cable modem is back online I can post this.
> This past weekend was the Chantilly, VA woodworking show. I was able to get some time on Friday and Saturday to head out there. On Friday I met up with Karson and Greg as noted here in Karon's Blog.
> ...


Chris,

My family and I had a wonderful time and I was really glad that we got to meet. It was a real treat meeting another jock in person (hopefully not my last).


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Woodworking Show Additions*
> 
> Well now that Verizon has stopped digging up my front yard and my cable modem is back online I can post this.
> This past weekend was the Chantilly, VA woodworking show. I was able to get some time on Friday and Saturday to head out there. On Friday I met up with Karson and Greg as noted here in Karon's Blog.
> ...


Thanks All, 
Greg, Adrian, Karson I am glad we got to catch up and hope to some other time as well, keep me in the loop on any picnic ideas that come up. 
Greg looking forward to seeing the new set up posted.

CtL


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Woodworking Show Additions*
> 
> Well now that Verizon has stopped digging up my front yard and my cable modem is back online I can post this.
> This past weekend was the Chantilly, VA woodworking show. I was able to get some time on Friday and Saturday to head out there. On Friday I met up with Karson and Greg as noted here in Karon's Blog.
> ...


The visit to the woodworking show has given you a lot. You also met other jocks. How nice. Can u tell me if there is any event, a workshop or a conference where jocks from all over the world can meet, if they wish?
Sharad


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Budget friendly finds*

Ok, just a quick blurb here about a budget friendly find on some hardware. I stopped at Target to see if they had any coat hooks for the next rack I am working on for a friend and found a few that were on clearance in their Home Improvement section. I then started looking around that section more. 
I was able to find a multi-pack of brush nickel drawer handles and also drawer pulls for around $4 on clearance as well as misc other hardware for as low as $0.24.

I have no immediate use for this hardware but I am still planning to make those cabinet doors as well as other things for my shop and around the house and could not beat the price. Just have to figure out where I am going to store these things now but I'll figure something out or maybe build it.

Not your avarage place to look for woodworking supplies but they occasionally have some suprising things on clearance. I won't mention the copper fire bowl I got a couple years ago $15. 

If anyone else knows a good store to look for clearance items such as this please let me know.

CtL


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Budget friendly finds*
> 
> Ok, just a quick blurb here about a budget friendly find on some hardware. I stopped at Target to see if they had any coat hooks for the next rack I am working on for a friend and found a few that were on clearance in their Home Improvement section. I then started looking around that section more.
> I was able to find a multi-pack of brush nickel drawer handles and also drawer pulls for around $4 on clearance as well as misc other hardware for as low as $0.24.
> ...


You are so lucky to get a place where clearance sale was in progress. It is good to take such opportunity to
buy certain items which are not meant for immediate use but in the corner of your mind you know that they are going to be useful. It has happened many times in my case and I have been blamed for storing excess of things. But when later on they were put to use all praise came to me. You can always find some place to store. Hope you will use them in the near future and let us know how u have used them. Best luck.
Sharad


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *Budget friendly finds*
> 
> Ok, just a quick blurb here about a budget friendly find on some hardware. I stopped at Target to see if they had any coat hooks for the next rack I am working on for a friend and found a few that were on clearance in their Home Improvement section. I then started looking around that section more.
> I was able to find a multi-pack of brush nickel drawer handles and also drawer pulls for around $4 on clearance as well as misc other hardware for as low as $0.24.
> ...


Ebay. I got all the brushed nickel knobs for the last two houses I built from a store on ebay. About 150 knobs total. 0.99 each! Similiar knobs sold at Home Depot for between 3 and 6 bucks.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Budget friendly finds*
> 
> Ok, just a quick blurb here about a budget friendly find on some hardware. I stopped at Target to see if they had any coat hooks for the next rack I am working on for a friend and found a few that were on clearance in their Home Improvement section. I then started looking around that section more.
> I was able to find a multi-pack of brush nickel drawer handles and also drawer pulls for around $4 on clearance as well as misc other hardware for as low as $0.24.
> ...


Sweet find Chris.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *Budget friendly finds*
> 
> Ok, just a quick blurb here about a budget friendly find on some hardware. I stopped at Target to see if they had any coat hooks for the next rack I am working on for a friend and found a few that were on clearance in their Home Improvement section. I then started looking around that section more.
> I was able to find a multi-pack of brush nickel drawer handles and also drawer pulls for around $4 on clearance as well as misc other hardware for as low as $0.24.
> ...


When I go shopping, before I leave the store I always walk around looking for those unadvertised hiden tresures.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Budget friendly finds*
> 
> Ok, just a quick blurb here about a budget friendly find on some hardware. I stopped at Target to see if they had any coat hooks for the next rack I am working on for a friend and found a few that were on clearance in their Home Improvement section. I then started looking around that section more.
> I was able to find a multi-pack of brush nickel drawer handles and also drawer pulls for around $4 on clearance as well as misc other hardware for as low as $0.24.
> ...


I am always looking for deals.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *Budget friendly finds*
> 
> Ok, just a quick blurb here about a budget friendly find on some hardware. I stopped at Target to see if they had any coat hooks for the next rack I am working on for a friend and found a few that were on clearance in their Home Improvement section. I then started looking around that section more.
> I was able to find a multi-pack of brush nickel drawer handles and also drawer pulls for around $4 on clearance as well as misc other hardware for as low as $0.24.
> ...


I Love Target! My wife worked at one several years ago and I learned about their sale items being placed on the "end caps." Now every time I walk into any store: Target, one of the Marts or any of the home improvement stores, the first place I look is the end caps. This is where all teh clearance items are hiding!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *Budget friendly finds*
> 
> Ok, just a quick blurb here about a budget friendly find on some hardware. I stopped at Target to see if they had any coat hooks for the next rack I am working on for a friend and found a few that were on clearance in their Home Improvement section. I then started looking around that section more.
> I was able to find a multi-pack of brush nickel drawer handles and also drawer pulls for around $4 on clearance as well as misc other hardware for as low as $0.24.
> ...


nice find. i usually go to the bargain outlet for cheap hardware.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Starting Down that path, Lathe 1*

Good Evening All, 
I am now the proud owner of a lathe. Can not wait to be able to post some kind of project that I make on it. BUT, first I have some other fun to deal with, the lathe is a 1970's 12" Craftsman that i purchased off of someone on Craigslist. I tested it all out and it worked fine, however it was mounted to a very heavy table and since I have a basement shop I decided to remove it from the table before trying to get it down stairs. For beeing mounted to the same piece for 30+ years it was a quick removal, now the trick is to get the table (which is still pretty heavy) downstairs and remount the lathe on to it and get it all working just as nicely again.

I am thinking also of sprucing up the table a bit and doing some work on it. So more blogs are to come on this subject. In the meantime here is my prize as it looked before taking it off the table.





I am sure I will have multiple questions as I head down this new woodworking path so thank you in advance for the answers that I know I can count on getting.

CtL


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Starting Down that path, Lathe 1*
> 
> Good Evening All,
> I am now the proud owner of a lathe. Can not wait to be able to post some kind of project that I make on it. BUT, first I have some other fun to deal with, the lathe is a 1970's 12" Craftsman that i purchased off of someone on Craigslist. I tested it all out and it worked fine, however it was mounted to a very heavy table and since I have a basement shop I decided to remove it from the table before trying to get it down stairs. For beeing mounted to the same piece for 30+ years it was a quick removal, now the trick is to get the table (which is still pretty heavy) downstairs and remount the lathe on to it and get it all working just as nicely again.
> ...


Hi Chris,

It is always exciting whenever we get a new tool into the shop. It really gets the woodworking adrenaline pumping. Congratulations on the find. Now you need to order some pizza and recruit some help with the table and you will be in business.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Starting Down that path, Lathe 1*
> 
> Good Evening All,
> I am now the proud owner of a lathe. Can not wait to be able to post some kind of project that I make on it. BUT, first I have some other fun to deal with, the lathe is a 1970's 12" Craftsman that i purchased off of someone on Craigslist. I tested it all out and it worked fine, however it was mounted to a very heavy table and since I have a basement shop I decided to remove it from the table before trying to get it down stairs. For beeing mounted to the same piece for 30+ years it was a quick removal, now the trick is to get the table (which is still pretty heavy) downstairs and remount the lathe on to it and get it all working just as nicely again.
> ...


Great find…I'm sure you enjoy it. Its been a long time since I have turned anything. PM me if you still need a hand.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Starting Down that path, Lathe 1*
> 
> Good Evening All,
> I am now the proud owner of a lathe. Can not wait to be able to post some kind of project that I make on it. BUT, first I have some other fun to deal with, the lathe is a 1970's 12" Craftsman that i purchased off of someone on Craigslist. I tested it all out and it worked fine, however it was mounted to a very heavy table and since I have a basement shop I decided to remove it from the table before trying to get it down stairs. For beeing mounted to the same piece for 30+ years it was a quick removal, now the trick is to get the table (which is still pretty heavy) downstairs and remount the lathe on to it and get it all working just as nicely again.
> ...


Looks like an interesting find. Good luck with it.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Starting Down that path, Lathe 1*
> 
> Good Evening All,
> I am now the proud owner of a lathe. Can not wait to be able to post some kind of project that I make on it. BUT, first I have some other fun to deal with, the lathe is a 1970's 12" Craftsman that i purchased off of someone on Craigslist. I tested it all out and it worked fine, however it was mounted to a very heavy table and since I have a basement shop I decided to remove it from the table before trying to get it down stairs. For beeing mounted to the same piece for 30+ years it was a quick removal, now the trick is to get the table (which is still pretty heavy) downstairs and remount the lathe on to it and get it all working just as nicely again.
> ...


Looking forward to seeing some turnings.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Starting Down that path, Lathe 1*
> 
> Good Evening All,
> I am now the proud owner of a lathe. Can not wait to be able to post some kind of project that I make on it. BUT, first I have some other fun to deal with, the lathe is a 1970's 12" Craftsman that i purchased off of someone on Craigslist. I tested it all out and it worked fine, however it was mounted to a very heavy table and since I have a basement shop I decided to remove it from the table before trying to get it down stairs. For beeing mounted to the same piece for 30+ years it was a quick removal, now the trick is to get the table (which is still pretty heavy) downstairs and remount the lathe on to it and get it all working just as nicely again.
> ...


Hey Chris,

Congrats on the new toy. Turning is another area I'd like to try myself. I have a lathe my Dad bought and has given to me, but no room in the shop. Someday maybe I'll have a shop big enough for it. Keep informed on your experiences and any do's or don'ts. I'm interested in your experiences. Congratulations again. :>)


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Starting Down that path, Lathe 1*
> 
> Good Evening All,
> I am now the proud owner of a lathe. Can not wait to be able to post some kind of project that I make on it. BUT, first I have some other fun to deal with, the lathe is a 1970's 12" Craftsman that i purchased off of someone on Craigslist. I tested it all out and it worked fine, however it was mounted to a very heavy table and since I have a basement shop I decided to remove it from the table before trying to get it down stairs. For beeing mounted to the same piece for 30+ years it was a quick removal, now the trick is to get the table (which is still pretty heavy) downstairs and remount the lathe on to it and get it all working just as nicely again.
> ...


Happy to know that u are now a owner of a very important wood working tool which will keep u busy for quite some time. I am waiting for your experience and projects on wood turning so that I can add one more dimention to my hobby. Recently I made a 1"x 20" dowel from a straight branch of a tree from my backyard after thoroughly drying it in the Sun for many months. Since I have no lathe I did it with the help of small plane and it has come out fairly good. I will post a picture of it. If I can learn turningI can do many things. So please feed me your experience on the lathe. Good luck.
Sharad


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *Starting Down that path, Lathe 1*
> 
> Good Evening All,
> I am now the proud owner of a lathe. Can not wait to be able to post some kind of project that I make on it. BUT, first I have some other fun to deal with, the lathe is a 1970's 12" Craftsman that i purchased off of someone on Craigslist. I tested it all out and it worked fine, however it was mounted to a very heavy table and since I have a basement shop I decided to remove it from the table before trying to get it down stairs. For beeing mounted to the same piece for 30+ years it was a quick removal, now the trick is to get the table (which is still pretty heavy) downstairs and remount the lathe on to it and get it all working just as nicely again.
> ...


Congrats on the purchase. Your Lathe looks very similar to my when I first 'rescused' it from a freinds shed.

Lots of TLC and it runs very well. Still need to learn how to use it  but exciting times ahead.

Have fun, and be safe


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*A Bad & Good Week for the workshop*

Well last Sunday we received around 4" of rain in a 24 hour period half of which came overnight. I happened to want to get something out of my shop on Monday morning and opened the basement only to be hit with the smell of "wet basement". I quickly looked around and found some puddles and seepage around the whole basement but not a lof standing water. After coming home from work early I was able to better assess the damage, it seems my sump pump switch failed and the narrow french drain backed up allowing water to seep all around. 
The fans and dehumdifier ran for three days straight and it seems all is better, though still trying to bring my humidity level back down. Have a feeling that will take a while.

Now the good part, most that was lost was trash I had in the basement and it sucked up a lot of the water to minimize damage. I did lose a pretty good size roll of leftover carpet that I had hoped to use in the ongoing basement finishing but oh well. All my tools were off the floor and safe.

I spent all day Tuesday and a few evenings down there cleaning up and working on some projects that I had been wanting to deal with.

My Lathe table is now in the basement and only needs some fine tuning. I painted it and made some sedits to it. There is enough room on the end of the table to mount an additional tool, at this time I went with my bench sander and that may be the winner. Though a sharpening system may be in the future so we will have to see. 


I was able to fit my compressor under the new table to get it out of the way and added a drawer to it for all of the misc. parts I have for it. 

Yes that is a fridge drawer in case you are wondering. We tossed an old fridge that died a few months ago and I salvaged the drawers, which I could of kept more of it out the ladfill but..

I was also able to add a new curtain wall to cover my storage shelves. 
 

I am hoping this should help to minimize the dust some on my Christmas decor and other storage stuff. I made 4 individual rods and "kregged" blocks of wood with closet rod hangers to the uprights of each shelf. The tarps are overlapped to provided maximum protection.

Oh yeah I also bought and installed a new sump pump so I am hoping that is the last wet basement I see.

Catch up to everyone soon. 
CtL


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *A Bad & Good Week for the workshop*
> 
> Well last Sunday we received around 4" of rain in a 24 hour period half of which came overnight. I happened to want to get something out of my shop on Monday morning and opened the basement only to be hit with the smell of "wet basement". I quickly looked around and found some puddles and seepage around the whole basement but not a lof standing water. After coming home from work early I was able to better assess the damage, it seems my sump pump switch failed and the narrow french drain backed up allowing water to seep all around.
> The fans and dehumdifier ran for three days straight and it seems all is better, though still trying to bring my humidity level back down. Have a feeling that will take a while.
> ...


Hi Chris,

Congrats on both the progress you are making on your shop and that the water damage was so limited. It could have been a lot worse as I am sure you are aware.

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *A Bad & Good Week for the workshop*
> 
> Well last Sunday we received around 4" of rain in a 24 hour period half of which came overnight. I happened to want to get something out of my shop on Monday morning and opened the basement only to be hit with the smell of "wet basement". I quickly looked around and found some puddles and seepage around the whole basement but not a lof standing water. After coming home from work early I was able to better assess the damage, it seems my sump pump switch failed and the narrow french drain backed up allowing water to seep all around.
> The fans and dehumdifier ran for three days straight and it seems all is better, though still trying to bring my humidity level back down. Have a feeling that will take a while.
> ...


I am glad that you did not have any real damage.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *A Bad & Good Week for the workshop*
> 
> Well last Sunday we received around 4" of rain in a 24 hour period half of which came overnight. I happened to want to get something out of my shop on Monday morning and opened the basement only to be hit with the smell of "wet basement". I quickly looked around and found some puddles and seepage around the whole basement but not a lof standing water. After coming home from work early I was able to better assess the damage, it seems my sump pump switch failed and the narrow french drain backed up allowing water to seep all around.
> The fans and dehumdifier ran for three days straight and it seems all is better, though still trying to bring my humidity level back down. Have a feeling that will take a while.
> ...


Hey Chris, Wow…sounds like you dodged the bullet on that one. We had the same storm and a few of our neighbors had the same problem. Be sure and keep a coat of wax on your tools for a while to help avoid rust. With all the humidity the past few weeks, I've had a few that started to get some surface rust.

Good job on the shelves. That Krieg system comes in handy doesn't it?


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *A Bad & Good Week for the workshop*
> 
> Well last Sunday we received around 4" of rain in a 24 hour period half of which came overnight. I happened to want to get something out of my shop on Monday morning and opened the basement only to be hit with the smell of "wet basement". I quickly looked around and found some puddles and seepage around the whole basement but not a lof standing water. After coming home from work early I was able to better assess the damage, it seems my sump pump switch failed and the narrow french drain backed up allowing water to seep all around.
> The fans and dehumdifier ran for three days straight and it seems all is better, though still trying to bring my humidity level back down. Have a feeling that will take a while.
> ...


It sounds like you got the rain that passed through the midwest earlier in the week. I know that you must have had a job on your hands keeping things dry. We had lots of flooded basements here in the St.Louis area too. Have you thought of purchasing a DEHUMIDIFIER for your workshop? I believe there's quite a few of them being sold & used around our area now. Running a dehumidifier is also good at stabilizing wood that's stored in the shop.

Good luck on keeping the sawdust off the shelves. Putting the plastic curtain will help a lot. My shop is crammed into my two car garage & every so often I have to open the garage door & use my leaf blower to dust things off.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*More Water!!*

Ok, So two weeks ago I somehow managed to get a 4 day weekend. I decided to work on my garage (see my latest project posting. I was going along great from Thursday all the way until Sunday (Mother's Day) We came home from being out for about 5 hours to find the basement had taken on 7" of water it actually crested while I was trying to come up with solutions at 8". 
 

This room is my new office that I just had someone finish mudding and priming for me on that Thursday, plans were to paint in there this weekend. 


My Shop… 


Fortunatly my neighbor, his kids and some of their friends came over and started to help bail the basement out with buckets until another friend showed up with an extra utility pump which we got hooked up and going. I was up unitl around 3 AM and by 7 AM the next morning my sump pump had removed the rest of the water and the basement was completely dry. We had ServiceMaster coem out and set up fans and dehumidifiers. I wound up losing a foot of drywall and peg board around the entire perimeter of the basement. Since I had that smaller flood the week before there was not much left sitting on the floor. That box of videos you see in one of the pics and some books which I am hoping to salvage. and of course the drywall work looks like most of the wood (mostly scrap anyway) should be fine with having the driers going, I was able to get the humidity back down to 65% over the course of three days.

I know I am pretty lucky getting away with just the water damage compared to others around here and across the country. Hope all of our LumberJocks have made through this recent bout of bad weather as unscathed as possible…

CtL


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *More Water!!*
> 
> Ok, So two weeks ago I somehow managed to get a 4 day weekend. I decided to work on my garage (see my latest project posting. I was going along great from Thursday all the way until Sunday (Mother's Day) We came home from being out for about 5 hours to find the basement had taken on 7" of water it actually crested while I was trying to come up with solutions at 8".
> 
> ...


Bummer!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *More Water!!*
> 
> Ok, So two weeks ago I somehow managed to get a 4 day weekend. I decided to work on my garage (see my latest project posting. I was going along great from Thursday all the way until Sunday (Mother's Day) We came home from being out for about 5 hours to find the basement had taken on 7" of water it actually crested while I was trying to come up with solutions at 8".
> 
> ...


Where did the water come from? Is there any chance of it happening again? Just wondering? Sorry for your set back

Tom


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *More Water!!*
> 
> Ok, So two weeks ago I somehow managed to get a 4 day weekend. I decided to work on my garage (see my latest project posting. I was going along great from Thursday all the way until Sunday (Mother's Day) We came home from being out for about 5 hours to find the basement had taken on 7" of water it actually crested while I was trying to come up with solutions at 8".
> 
> ...


Oh Man So Sorry to see that happen …..good luck with your shop ….


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *More Water!!*
> 
> Ok, So two weeks ago I somehow managed to get a 4 day weekend. I decided to work on my garage (see my latest project posting. I was going along great from Thursday all the way until Sunday (Mother's Day) We came home from being out for about 5 hours to find the basement had taken on 7" of water it actually crested while I was trying to come up with solutions at 8".
> 
> ...


Chris,

We all feel you pain and hope you are back up and running shortly. But I think that Tom has asked some important questions. If there is any chance of it happening again that should be addressed.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *More Water!!*
> 
> Ok, So two weeks ago I somehow managed to get a 4 day weekend. I decided to work on my garage (see my latest project posting. I was going along great from Thursday all the way until Sunday (Mother's Day) We came home from being out for about 5 hours to find the basement had taken on 7" of water it actually crested while I was trying to come up with solutions at 8".
> 
> ...


Man, I know your pain.

When hurricane Agnes came thru this area in 1972, We had 4-5 FEET of water in our basement! Now every time we get a hard winter or major rains, I lay awake at nite picturing power tools, workbenches and wood floating every where.

Hope everything is getting back to normal.

Lew


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *More Water!!*
> 
> Ok, So two weeks ago I somehow managed to get a 4 day weekend. I decided to work on my garage (see my latest project posting. I was going along great from Thursday all the way until Sunday (Mother's Day) We came home from being out for about 5 hours to find the basement had taken on 7" of water it actually crested while I was trying to come up with solutions at 8".
> 
> ...


Hey all, Thanks. We are hoping the fact that Verizon is repairing the french drain in my front yard that they buried their FIOS cable through about three weeks ago fixes the problem. They are due out here early next week to dig it up and make repairs. 
I warned the digging crew about the drains in the yard and they were digging near them but it seems they instead went right through them.

We have been in the house for just over three years and never had an once of moisture let alone water in the basement until they showed up. Gotta Love them…

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ever changing, some recent additions*

Well like most people my shop is everchanging. I have added a few items in the past few months to make it easier to work around the shop. They are projects I suppose but I figured I would just post them here in blog form instead.
Since I am going to try out posting this to my new FaceBook page, this is what the shop looked liked in September of 2007… 


I have added a lot, but that is another story.

Recently I have added a multipurpose assembly table… 

This table has come in quite handy a number of times and I am planning to build a similar one as a base for several tools soon. It like most of my work is dimensioned lumber and assembled using the Kreg system.

A small quick project was this screwdriver/tape measure rack to store my new set of screwdrivers I got for Christmas….


and the latest addition as noted in my latest project post is my lumber rack… 


This to is built out of dimensioned lumber and some scraps of various stuff I had around the shop. Not the prettiest thing in the world but oh how useful and needed.

Thanks all…

CtL


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *Ever changing, some recent additions*
> 
> Well like most people my shop is everchanging. I have added a few items in the past few months to make it easier to work around the shop. They are projects I suppose but I figured I would just post them here in blog form instead.
> Since I am going to try out posting this to my new FaceBook page, this is what the shop looked liked in September of 2007…
> ...


Putting up that peg-board on the walls is sure a good idea. You never have to worry about having a place to hang something or having to find a stud to hang something heavy. Less rooting through drawers too!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*A New Addition!*

Well I have been watching Craigslist almost daily in order to find a bandsaw. Last night I did and sent a message quick to the seller. Went to look at it this morning and bought it. At under $100 it looked to be in great shape and runs good.

 

Older Sears/Craftsman model with tilting head. Has the fence and miter gauge as well as some nice casters and I was able to find the manual online for it. I plan to do a bit of tuning up on it in the next month or so and can hopefully put it to work working on Christmas Gifts.

The only real downside I see is that it is a little bit bigger then I expected it to be so I will have to work around it for a bit until I can reconfigure the shop yet again .

More later.

CtL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *A New Addition!*
> 
> Well I have been watching Craigslist almost daily in order to find a bandsaw. Last night I did and sent a message quick to the seller. Went to look at it this morning and bought it. At under $100 it looked to be in great shape and runs good.
> 
> ...


enjoy !


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *A New Addition!*
> 
> Well I have been watching Craigslist almost daily in order to find a bandsaw. Last night I did and sent a message quick to the seller. Went to look at it this morning and bought it. At under $100 it looked to be in great shape and runs good.
> 
> ...


I've got an older version of that saw but the 14" one. It does the job. I don't want to do any log resawing with it but my general day to day bandsaw needs in the shop; I never give it a second thought.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *A New Addition!*
> 
> Well I have been watching Craigslist almost daily in order to find a bandsaw. Last night I did and sent a message quick to the seller. Went to look at it this morning and bought it. At under $100 it looked to be in great shape and runs good.
> 
> ...


That looks like a great saw to make angled cuts with that tilting head. I hate to make cuts on a tilted table.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *A New Addition!*
> 
> Well I have been watching Craigslist almost daily in order to find a bandsaw. Last night I did and sent a message quick to the seller. Went to look at it this morning and bought it. At under $100 it looked to be in great shape and runs good.
> 
> ...


Looks like that will be a great saw for you. Good score!


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *A New Addition!*
> 
> Well I have been watching Craigslist almost daily in order to find a bandsaw. Last night I did and sent a message quick to the seller. Went to look at it this morning and bought it. At under $100 it looked to be in great shape and runs good.
> 
> ...


Good find, great price. Enjoy.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Bandsaw works great!!*

So in my last blog I noted that I have added a bandsaw to my arsenal of tools. It was a great deal and needed a new blade and some quick cleaning up. Well I went and got a blade yesterday and cleaned up the saw and installed the new blade today. Then I just played around a bit. Here are the two projects I did in order to play around some and get familiar with the tool. I decided I would just post them here and not as an actual project, maybe I'll have something by the end of the weekend to post.

A puzzle, just wanted to play with making different shapes.The bottom is just a piece of scrap pegboard glued on. I got bored later and colored in the pieces using highlighters that were sitting my desk.





This is a box similiar to the anniversary box made but I took a thin piece off of each end and then cut out the middle before gluing the bottom back on and drilling a hinge hole for the lid. I really am looking forward to trying my hand at a real bandsaw box at some point soon.



Both of these were of course made from 2×4 scrap. I had fun and am looking forward to much more soon.

Happy Halloween to you all and thanks for looking.

CtL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *Bandsaw works great!!*
> 
> So in my last blog I noted that I have added a bandsaw to my arsenal of tools. It was a great deal and needed a new blade and some quick cleaning up. Well I went and got a blade yesterday and cleaned up the saw and installed the new blade today. Then I just played around a bit. Here are the two projects I did in order to play around some and get familiar with the tool. I decided I would just post them here and not as an actual project, maybe I'll have something by the end of the weekend to post.
> 
> ...


congats on the saw and happy Boo day


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *Bandsaw works great!!*
> 
> So in my last blog I noted that I have added a bandsaw to my arsenal of tools. It was a great deal and needed a new blade and some quick cleaning up. Well I went and got a blade yesterday and cleaned up the saw and installed the new blade today. Then I just played around a bit. Here are the two projects I did in order to play around some and get familiar with the tool. I decided I would just post them here and not as an actual project, maybe I'll have something by the end of the weekend to post.
> 
> ...


Oh sure, make me want to swap the resaw blade out of my band saw for something a bit tighter cutting… I keep thinking about doing a puzzle for a Christmas present. Just no idea what to make the puzzle a picture of…


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Bandsaw works great!!*
> 
> So in my last blog I noted that I have added a bandsaw to my arsenal of tools. It was a great deal and needed a new blade and some quick cleaning up. Well I went and got a blade yesterday and cleaned up the saw and installed the new blade today. Then I just played around a bit. Here are the two projects I did in order to play around some and get familiar with the tool. I decided I would just post them here and not as an actual project, maybe I'll have something by the end of the weekend to post.
> 
> ...


Hey Chris, you'll love having the band saw I use mine a lot. Do you know what size blades your saw takes? I think I still have a couple 93 1/2" blades hanging around I can't use. Anyway, great box and puzzles having a band saw opens up a whole new realm of possibilities and makes a lot of the little tedious jobs in other projects a lot easier and faster. Congrats!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Bandsaw works great!!*
> 
> So in my last blog I noted that I have added a bandsaw to my arsenal of tools. It was a great deal and needed a new blade and some quick cleaning up. Well I went and got a blade yesterday and cleaned up the saw and installed the new blade today. Then I just played around a bit. Here are the two projects I did in order to play around some and get familiar with the tool. I decided I would just post them here and not as an actual project, maybe I'll have something by the end of the weekend to post.
> 
> ...


Thanks all, I am so looking forward to other projects. 
DB does the picture have to be of anything? Course you could always just print out a picture and put it on a plywood back and just cut it out in odd pieces.. Hmm I think I just gave myself an idea for a gift.

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Shop Quest 2010- It begins*

Well I have began to undertake a major cleaning and reorganization of my shop. I have a number of goals that I want to accomplish in doing this, the main one is to fit my two newest additions (thanks to my wonderful wife and inlaws), I have a new Planer/Jointer and a dust collector that need space. So I have began with a few simple projects, my theory is they will help me whittle down my biggest project which is excess scrap wood I need to deal with.

The first task was a finishing area as I had stuff spread all around the shop prior to the holidays. I decided since my offic is now finished nearby I would not really need the shop desk I first built. 


So I ripped the small top off and added a scrap laminate piece and shelves from mutiple other scraps and go this. 


The light was also a gift from my wife. Its an Ott light and man does it light up that desk. Should really help with checking finishes. One of my major goals is to not treat this as a collection place for stuff.

The second undertaking is to repurpose my rolling table into a benchtop tool center. I have been using it as such recently but it is really disorganized. 


I have started on this but there is much more to do most notably add storage. The first thing I did do though is create myself some miter extensions. I have been wanting to do this for a while and finally broke down. It has given me a quick storage space for my miter clamp. 


They are just made from OSB like the table top and kreg screwed together. I will be attaching them to the table top once I get evrything in place where I want it. The table nicely holds my Miter saw, Sander, and a drill press. So I am planning to make storage for all my drill bits as well as some other smaller tools.

I am looking forward to working on various things throughtout this quest to further my skills.

Thanks All.

CtL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

clieb91 said:


> *Shop Quest 2010- It begins*
> 
> Well I have began to undertake a major cleaning and reorganization of my shop. I have a number of goals that I want to accomplish in doing this, the main one is to fit my two newest additions (thanks to my wonderful wife and inlaws), I have a new Planer/Jointer and a dust collector that need space. So I have began with a few simple projects, my theory is they will help me whittle down my biggest project which is excess scrap wood I need to deal with.
> 
> ...


Good luck on the re-org.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *Shop Quest 2010- It begins*
> 
> Well I have began to undertake a major cleaning and reorganization of my shop. I have a number of goals that I want to accomplish in doing this, the main one is to fit my two newest additions (thanks to my wonderful wife and inlaws), I have a new Planer/Jointer and a dust collector that need space. So I have began with a few simple projects, my theory is they will help me whittle down my biggest project which is excess scrap wood I need to deal with.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, organizing, or reorganizing the shop. The never ending quest! I like your bench tool / miter table idea… Pack lots of use in a little space…


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *Shop Quest 2010- It begins*
> 
> Well I have began to undertake a major cleaning and reorganization of my shop. I have a number of goals that I want to accomplish in doing this, the main one is to fit my two newest additions (thanks to my wonderful wife and inlaws), I have a new Planer/Jointer and a dust collector that need space. So I have began with a few simple projects, my theory is they will help me whittle down my biggest project which is excess scrap wood I need to deal with.
> 
> ...


I think we all dream of a bigger shop. I downsized the last move and am regretting it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *Shop Quest 2010- It begins*
> 
> Well I have began to undertake a major cleaning and reorganization of my shop. I have a number of goals that I want to accomplish in doing this, the main one is to fit my two newest additions (thanks to my wonderful wife and inlaws), I have a new Planer/Jointer and a dust collector that need space. So I have began with a few simple projects, my theory is they will help me whittle down my biggest project which is excess scrap wood I need to deal with.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great start and some good tools.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Shop Quest 2010- It begins*
> 
> Well I have began to undertake a major cleaning and reorganization of my shop. I have a number of goals that I want to accomplish in doing this, the main one is to fit my two newest additions (thanks to my wonderful wife and inlaws), I have a new Planer/Jointer and a dust collector that need space. So I have began with a few simple projects, my theory is they will help me whittle down my biggest project which is excess scrap wood I need to deal with.
> 
> ...


Thanks All, more to come in the series as soon as I can get back into the shop.

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Shop Quest 2010- Space added (sort of)*

So to continue with the clean up of my shop I decided to add a whopping 18 sq ft. To do this i removed a set of storage shelves. 


The shelves were here when we bought the house and I have since located all of the holiday storage to a new closet under the basement steps. So I figured I can get away with other storage on just one huge set of shelves.

The good news is the wood was in fairly decent shape. So I have a pile of wood to recyle into new projects for the shop. I hope to tackle a small roll around cabinet tomorrow.



With this gone I now have a little more to stretch out.


Just trying to decide to use it as tool parking space or move my Lathe into the area.

Thanks all, more to come.

CtL


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Shop Quest 2010- Space added (sort of)*
> 
> So to continue with the clean up of my shop I decided to add a whopping 18 sq ft. To do this i removed a set of storage shelves.
> 
> ...


This is a nice job, Chris. Every little bit helps.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *Shop Quest 2010- Space added (sort of)*
> 
> So to continue with the clean up of my shop I decided to add a whopping 18 sq ft. To do this i removed a set of storage shelves.
> 
> ...


Where floor and wall space are concerned, every little bit helps… I am still in the perpetual process of evicting non shop stuff from my shop… You'd be amazed at what forgetting to turn the dust collector on does to inspire LOML to get her boxes out of there…


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*ShopQuest 2010- Still going*

Hi All, Even though I have made very little progress to complete organization of my shop I am still working at it. I took the time today to clean up the shop in order to tackle two more projects for my office suite, still need the printer table and a side table to match everything. You can see the rest of the furniture in my blog and project. 
So after about 3 hours or so here is what my shop looks like ready to go:





That large pile laying in the back of the shop is the wood that is still to be used for my two tables. It has been in my way for quite a awhile and I finally decided if I was going to get anything else doen I needed to get it out of the way. So this weekend I start on my tables. Hope to have something more to post by middle of next week.

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*A quick jig *

Did not think this quickie really qualified as a project, but decided to at least do this blog about it.

I have been experimenting a lot lately with various toys and games. Just simple stuff got a number of older books with simple plans and ideas. Recently I made this truck.. 


Still needs a little work around the edges, but I like the way it turned out in general. The hole saw concept of making the wheels however was not appealing to me (may just be my hole saw), So I was thinking about using dowel cut offs but needed a way to clamp them into the drill press and center them up. I came up with this idea based on the Colonial Jam Vise I use on my bench. 


The cut off just gets jammed up and can be locked in place. 


To go along with this I found a tip in an issue of Shop Notes regarding making a center finder. So for about $2 I got some parts and now have 2 of these guys. 


Looking forward to putting these things to good use as the holidays draw closer. Got some ideas and hope to get some good projects knocked out for friends and family this year.

CtL


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *A quick jig *
> 
> Did not think this quickie really qualified as a project, but decided to at least do this blog about it.
> 
> ...


Sweet thank you.
Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

clieb91 said:


> *A quick jig *
> 
> Did not think this quickie really qualified as a project, but decided to at least do this blog about it.
> 
> ...


Cool! Ain't it great to have the ability to be able to solve a problem and accomplish the task? It seems that each project has it's own set of problems. That's how we end up with a gazillion jigs and fixtures. We dare not throw away a jig for as soon as we do we'll need it on the next project.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

clieb91 said:


> *A quick jig *
> 
> Did not think this quickie really qualified as a project, but decided to at least do this blog about it.
> 
> ...


I made hockey puck drawer pulls with a hole saw on the drill press, actually my 9 yr old did, and they turned out fine. Had to make a small spacer for the back and used the cut off dowel method…almost killed myself and far less accurate in my hands. Maybe a new hole saw will work better, the yellow Dewalt worked really well. For wheels, there was no question of center.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

clieb91 said:


> *A quick jig *
> 
> Did not think this quickie really qualified as a project, but decided to at least do this blog about it.
> 
> ...


Well worth blogging about. Simple and effective, thanks for the post.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *A quick jig *
> 
> Did not think this quickie really qualified as a project, but decided to at least do this blog about it.
> 
> ...


Thanks all, these comments mean a lot to me as I continue to explore things in my shop.

Scott thanks for the heads up on the Dewalt saw I may check that one out.

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*ShopQuest 2012*

Ok So I know I have been referring to a ShopQuest for the past 2 years now. Well guess what I am finally doing it, with the time I spent in the shop this year thanks to my blog I decided I needed to move some things around. So most of the month of February is going to be dedicated to reorganizing and rearranging my shop. I even got an early start.

I like the workbench I have (it was left behind by the previous owner) but the way I had it situated took up to much space. As did my previously built wall cabinets.



Also you will notice the so planned assembly table. It served to collect not only dust but everything else I did not care to find a place for over the past few years.

So over this past week I created a new work area for my daughter with the assembly table and the space that it was in. You can see that project here. Today I tackled the wall and workbench issue.

Here is the outcome. 


I am very happy with the amount of space that this change opens up.As well as the tool storage above my bench, its nice to get some of my handtools in easy reach. I do have plans to possibly attach some casters to the workbench so I can swing it out from the wall when I need to. I like the ones from Rockler which will raise to to move then drop it back down. I also am planning to build a few more custom wall racks for some of my tools and get the metal hooks off the wall as much as I can.

I am looking forward (with fear and joy) to the next phase which will see me moving my Lathe, Drying Rack and Lumber Rack (which is way more filled them pictured in this post) to other spots in the shop.

I am planning to blog on this as I do some of the work as I did find it kept me motivated to do things last year. So hope you all enjoy, any suggestions or questions you might have feel free to chime in.

Have a good week in and out of the shop.

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*ShopQuest 2012- Serious Progress Made*

but still more to go. Over the past few evenings and having the day today I was able to put another serious dent in the reorg of my shop. I have officially gotten everything moved around to about where I want it. The major push (and I mean it physically) was to get my lumber cart moved over to the wall that is just bare concrete and therefore not good for hanging anything. So here is what the back of the shop looked like last week.



With a bit of pushing and some help from those little plastic moving pads under my lathe. Here is what the back of the shop now looks like.



I am loving the fact that I was able to get my microwave finally set up for drying some wood.

My lumber rack></a> is just over 3 years old now and has served me well but I stacked a bunch of stuff on it at the back and could never get to it. With it now residing against the opposite wall and the sheet goods against the wall I have a lot more accessibility to it. I did decided to make a bit of a modification by adding bins in one rack levels, these will serve to hold some of my smaller cut offs I want to keep.



I really need to cut back on the amount of little stuff I keep. I am going to try very hard to be getting rid of more pieces. Fortunately it will not all go to complete waste, as my daughter's daycare loves getting boxes of scrap that the kids can build things with. I am however going to go through a large dumping area in my shop tomorrow and clean that out. I'll post more on that one later this weekend. Hoping to get a lot out to the curb before trash day on Monday. Once that is done my focus will be on building some new tool holders and storage items.

Thanks for looking.

CtL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2012- Serious Progress Made*
> 
> but still more to go. Over the past few evenings and having the day today I was able to put another serious dent in the reorg of my shop. I have officially gotten everything moved around to about where I want it. The major push (and I mean it physically) was to get my lumber cart moved over to the wall that is just bare concrete and therefore not good for hanging anything. So here is what the back of the shop looked like last week.
> 
> ...


Great change. How do you keep your electronic free from dust?


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2012- Serious Progress Made*
> 
> but still more to go. Over the past few evenings and having the day today I was able to put another serious dent in the reorg of my shop. I have officially gotten everything moved around to about where I want it. The major push (and I mean it physically) was to get my lumber cart moved over to the wall that is just bare concrete and therefore not good for hanging anything. So here is what the back of the shop looked like last week.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karson, not sure which electronics you mean. The microwave is an old dial on so that works pretty good. Dust control in general though is going to be a big part of this year. I've swept up way too much of it this week.

CtL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2012- Serious Progress Made*
> 
> but still more to go. Over the past few evenings and having the day today I was able to put another serious dent in the reorg of my shop. I have officially gotten everything moved around to about where I want it. The major push (and I mean it physically) was to get my lumber cart moved over to the wall that is just bare concrete and therefore not good for hanging anything. So here is what the back of the shop looked like last week.
> 
> ...


The wires going up from the bench made me think that you had a stereo sitting on your bench. I guess I should have looked deeper.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2012- Serious Progress Made*
> 
> but still more to go. Over the past few evenings and having the day today I was able to put another serious dent in the reorg of my shop. I have officially gotten everything moved around to about where I want it. The major push (and I mean it physically) was to get my lumber cart moved over to the wall that is just bare concrete and therefore not good for hanging anything. So here is what the back of the shop looked like last week.
> 
> ...


**HAS TRABAJADO DURO CHRIS Y ESA TIENDA HA QUEDADO DE PELÍCULA O MEJOR DICHO DE VIDEO* ;-)
CHRIS HAS WORKED HARD AND THAT STORE HAS BEEN SAID BEST FILM OR VIDEO ;-)*


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2012- Serious Progress Made*
> 
> but still more to go. Over the past few evenings and having the day today I was able to put another serious dent in the reorg of my shop. I have officially gotten everything moved around to about where I want it. The major push (and I mean it physically) was to get my lumber cart moved over to the wall that is just bare concrete and therefore not good for hanging anything. So here is what the back of the shop looked like last week.
> 
> ...


Awsome job! Doesn't it make you feel so good to have a clean shop? I know it does me!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2012- Serious Progress Made*
> 
> but still more to go. Over the past few evenings and having the day today I was able to put another serious dent in the reorg of my shop. I have officially gotten everything moved around to about where I want it. The major push (and I mean it physically) was to get my lumber cart moved over to the wall that is just bare concrete and therefore not good for hanging anything. So here is what the back of the shop looked like last week.
> 
> ...


Can you come clean up mine??!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2012- Serious Progress Made*
> 
> but still more to go. Over the past few evenings and having the day today I was able to put another serious dent in the reorg of my shop. I have officially gotten everything moved around to about where I want it. The major push (and I mean it physically) was to get my lumber cart moved over to the wall that is just bare concrete and therefore not good for hanging anything. So here is what the back of the shop looked like last week.
> 
> ...


Looking very 'businesslike' I think we can all relate to your problem with cut.offs.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*ShopQuest 2012- Lost a week*

Well due to the fact that I somehow managed to pull my back out at work last week I did not get a lot done in the shop. Could barely make it down the steps most of the week. It is feeling better now and I decided to use some spare time to finish the rearranging in the shop.



I managed to get some excess wood thrown out during the last two trash days and found a place for most of the rest of the wood that I had piled up in the alcove. Found my old scrap bin I had built a few years ago at the bottom of the pile. Guess it was too small to handle my scrap. I placed my current log rack in the alcove for now I have plans (you know how that goes) to build a different version that will also have some space for drying wood in the future. I still have about 3 or 4 projects I would like to get to in regards to further organization. However it seems the gift is almost out of the pens that I made so I may be taking some time to do some more over the next few weeks.

But keep an eye out those additional organization projects are coming soon. I promise.

Hope everyone has a good weekend in and out of the shop.

CtL


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2012- Lost a week*
> 
> Well due to the fact that I somehow managed to pull my back out at work last week I did not get a lot done in the shop. Could barely make it down the steps most of the week. It is feeling better now and I decided to use some spare time to finish the rearranging in the shop.
> 
> ...


Good progress, despite adversity! It really is a never ending on going project.

I'm in the process of setting up & organising my shop. I am blogging about it in Dungeon to Lair: That's The Plan At Least!


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2012- Lost a week*
> 
> Well due to the fact that I somehow managed to pull my back out at work last week I did not get a lot done in the shop. Could barely make it down the steps most of the week. It is feeling better now and I decided to use some spare time to finish the rearranging in the shop.
> 
> ...


*CHRIS: ESTÁS PROGRESANDO ;-)
DIYAHOLIC: TIENES UN HERMOSO TALLER CON MUCHAS POSIBILIDADES ;-D*


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Making the wife happier *

As most of you know it is usually a good thing to have a happy wife. Well I am just finishing up a few projects that are helping to make my wife a little happier. Some of you know I have a basement workshop, I keep some of my wood though upstairs in the garage (same place my wife parks everyday). Well the wood was getting a bit out of hand.










Note my sheet goods on the far right side.










One of my drying piles.

So a few weeks ago I tackled the sheet goods side. I got rid of a few things and then attached a 2×4 to the floor with Tapcon screws.










The strap just makes sure everything does not fall over. The system works quite well and we gained several inches on that side of the car, which is good because that is where my daughter is always getting in.

Today I tackled the other side of the garage. Moved a few shelves around for our back up pantry and then used a bunch of scrap that was piled under those logs to build a rack. Nothing fancy at all, but it seems to work fine.










With that pile tamed we gained alomost a foot on her side of the car. I have a pile of wood outside that I am going to tackle with my new chainsaw and cut to more manageable pieces. More then likely will move them downstairs and get them cut down into pen blanks mainly.

So there you have it an easy way to make the the wife happier . Thanks all for looking.

CtL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

clieb91 said:


> *Making the wife happier *
> 
> As most of you know it is usually a good thing to have a happy wife. Well I am just finishing up a few projects that are helping to make my wife a little happier. Some of you know I have a basement workshop, I keep some of my wood though upstairs in the garage (same place my wife parks everyday). Well the wood was getting a bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


Always good to keep the wife happy. On the other hand, with all of the extra space you could get more tools.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *Making the wife happier *
> 
> As most of you know it is usually a good thing to have a happy wife. Well I am just finishing up a few projects that are helping to make my wife a little happier. Some of you know I have a basement workshop, I keep some of my wood though upstairs in the garage (same place my wife parks everyday). Well the wood was getting a bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


if mama's happy everybody's happy.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Making the wife happier *
> 
> As most of you know it is usually a good thing to have a happy wife. Well I am just finishing up a few projects that are helping to make my wife a little happier. Some of you know I have a basement workshop, I keep some of my wood though upstairs in the garage (same place my wife parks everyday). Well the wood was getting a bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys.
@ Monte trust me I would love to have a panel saw or a bandsaw in the garage but I keep everything in the basement and all is well.

CtL


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *Making the wife happier *
> 
> As most of you know it is usually a good thing to have a happy wife. Well I am just finishing up a few projects that are helping to make my wife a little happier. Some of you know I have a basement workshop, I keep some of my wood though upstairs in the garage (same place my wife parks everyday). Well the wood was getting a bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


Wow, if that is all it takes to make the wife happy, I wish i would have known that 20 years ago. ...


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Making the wife happier *
> 
> As most of you know it is usually a good thing to have a happy wife. Well I am just finishing up a few projects that are helping to make my wife a little happier. Some of you know I have a basement workshop, I keep some of my wood though upstairs in the garage (same place my wife parks everyday). Well the wood was getting a bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


LOL, Mike. A lot more I know.. also helps if you build something to clean up and organize her work area. 



CtL


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

clieb91 said:


> *Making the wife happier *
> 
> As most of you know it is usually a good thing to have a happy wife. Well I am just finishing up a few projects that are helping to make my wife a little happier. Some of you know I have a basement workshop, I keep some of my wood though upstairs in the garage (same place my wife parks everyday). Well the wood was getting a bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


*TRABAJASTE DURO Y ESO SE VE!!!!!!!
FELICITACIONES CHRIS *


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *Making the wife happier *
> 
> As most of you know it is usually a good thing to have a happy wife. Well I am just finishing up a few projects that are helping to make my wife a little happier. Some of you know I have a basement workshop, I keep some of my wood though upstairs in the garage (same place my wife parks everyday). Well the wood was getting a bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


Chris, I just had to make that funny. 
As for building something to help in my wife's work area, that one I did do and it make her a happy camper. She got into embroidery and I built her several differently sized tables for her machine, computer, added work area. Now she is talking about a dresser for material storage even though I had suggested a wall cabinet. So I am in the planning stages for that.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Making the wife happier *
> 
> As most of you know it is usually a good thing to have a happy wife. Well I am just finishing up a few projects that are helping to make my wife a little happier. Some of you know I have a basement workshop, I keep some of my wood though upstairs in the garage (same place my wife parks everyday). Well the wood was getting a bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


@Kova- Gracious. I have not forgotten about you and your daughter, just got busy.

@Mike- Ahh yes the fabric storage. One reason my wife can't complain much about all that wood 

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Making the wife happier *
> 
> As most of you know it is usually a good thing to have a happy wife. Well I am just finishing up a few projects that are helping to make my wife a little happier. Some of you know I have a basement workshop, I keep some of my wood though upstairs in the garage (same place my wife parks everyday). Well the wood was getting a bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


Ahh.. if only my wood pile still looked like the above picture. Time to get back into the garage.

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Shopquest 2014- Big Changes Planned*

Well it is that time of year again.. Time to make the best laid plans.

This is what the shop looked like this morning…









the good news is it looks different now…









I know but a big change. I broke down my temporary table and cleaned off my table saw. Which mostly had the stuff I bought at yesterday's Woodworking Show, The great news there is not only did I put almost everything away that I bought but I also made a change to my table saw. I had been using a bag underneath for dust collection which generally worked well except when the bag got a little too full and then it would start pulling the dust out of it. 









I bought a Big Gulp Dust Hood at the show yesterday and installed it so I can connect my DC. A big goal for me this year is to get better control of the dust.










I was also inspired by Steve Ramsey's latest video on organizing his shop. So I posted a few extra items that were literally collecting dust in my shop. As well as some of the extra tools that I received from my Grandfather.

I have a number of projects I want to work on over the next 2 months before I start back in on Craft Fair items. Portable Pastimes did well for us this year and we are looking forward to next year. But hoping to get things a little more organized int he shop and also the office. I will plan right now to enter a few blogs in order to keep myself moving forward.

Thanks all for looking and reading.

CtL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

clieb91 said:


> *Shopquest 2014- Big Changes Planned*
> 
> Well it is that time of year again.. Time to make the best laid plans.
> 
> ...


Shop cleaning and organizing is a good thing. Mine is still a work in progress.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *Shopquest 2014- Big Changes Planned*
> 
> Well it is that time of year again.. Time to make the best laid plans.
> 
> ...


Good to see organization in a shop. Always a great progress to have things where they should be. Of course the hardest thing is to keep it up. Let me know how well the big gulp works. Does it also keep a lot of dust off the top of the saw?


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Shopquest 2014- Big Changes Planned*
> 
> Well it is that time of year again.. Time to make the best laid plans.
> 
> ...


Dave, I only did a few quick cuts so far and it has certainly seems to have reduced the amount coming out of it. I will be doing more cutting later this week hopefully and we will see how it does. Main thing I have to remember is to turn the DC on. Part of my reorg is to get it a little more centrally located so that I can use ot for a number of tools easily.

CtL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

clieb91 said:


> *Shopquest 2014- Big Changes Planned*
> 
> Well it is that time of year again.. Time to make the best laid plans.
> 
> ...


A never ending chore for sure. It's always wise to clean up every now n then. It's seems to be safer.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*ShopQuest 2014- Wood Rack*

So as I mentioned in my previous ShopQuest blog I have a number of changes I want to make to the shop and the office as well. I have 3 pieces of Dimensional Furniture left to build for the office. One way I am planning to deal with a shop issue and this at the same time is to use up as much wood as I can from my wood rack.










Now I know a few of you have much larger wood racks then that but considering I am in a 1/4 of a basement, I have decided it is just too big. My plan is to go through it and use up as much as I can in the next month, dispose of that which I can not use and do not see myself using in the next year. The build an rack against the wall using 2×4s and standards to hold the wood I need and that I pick up when needed for game making. By getting this beast and also my large lathe out of the shop.










I should be able to free up a lot more room to move around some.( Don't worry though the lathe is being replaced by a small model. A Delta Midi, more on that in the future. As one of my projects will be a stand for it.) Also with those items out of the way I am going to be able to relocate my DC to a more centralized location and be able to hook up to more tools. This I am truly looking forward to as I would like to minimize the sawdust on the floor of my shop. 

Due to the weather I am getting some extra shop time this week so I am looking forward to putting it to good use. My plan is to be using my blog to keep me motivated and going, so hope you don't mind and maybe I will say something that is useful.

Thanks All.

CtL


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Wood Rack*
> 
> So as I mentioned in my previous ShopQuest blog I have a number of changes I want to make to the shop and the office as well. I have 3 pieces of Dimensional Furniture left to build for the office. One way I am planning to deal with a shop issue and this at the same time is to use up as much wood as I can from my wood rack.
> 
> ...


I feel your concern to straighten up the shop. Little steps at a time give you more time to think about what needs to be done. I know what you are going thru and behind you all the way except for throwing away any lumber. Unless it's warped, cracked, twisted, whatever go ahead and build something out of it. Just a suggestion, I have a good amount of lumber stored between the joists in the ceiling.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Wood Rack*
> 
> So as I mentioned in my previous ShopQuest blog I have a number of changes I want to make to the shop and the office as well. I have 3 pieces of Dimensional Furniture left to build for the office. One way I am planning to deal with a shop issue and this at the same time is to use up as much wood as I can from my wood rack.
> 
> ...


Keep up the efforts sir.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Wood Rack*
> 
> So as I mentioned in my previous ShopQuest blog I have a number of changes I want to make to the shop and the office as well. I have 3 pieces of Dimensional Furniture left to build for the office. One way I am planning to deal with a shop issue and this at the same time is to use up as much wood as I can from my wood rack.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monte.. Due to the extreme temps here ( I know yours are much more extreme) I will be staying home today. So plan to make more progress.

Dave, Trust me the last thing I really want to do is to throw away wood. But to be honest there is just too much there that is of no use to me. I will more then likely try to give some stuff away. As for the rafters mine are prefab and do not hold much due to pipes and vents and such. However there is already some stored there that came with the house. I will be going through that as well and seeing what if any is useful material.

CtL


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Wood Rack*
> 
> So as I mentioned in my previous ShopQuest blog I have a number of changes I want to make to the shop and the office as well. I have 3 pieces of Dimensional Furniture left to build for the office. One way I am planning to deal with a shop issue and this at the same time is to use up as much wood as I can from my wood rack.
> 
> ...


Looks good. Yeah organization projects / shop optimization projects are priceless especially if you are pinched for space…


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Wood Rack*
> 
> So as I mentioned in my previous ShopQuest blog I have a number of changes I want to make to the shop and the office as well. I have 3 pieces of Dimensional Furniture left to build for the office. One way I am planning to deal with a shop issue and this at the same time is to use up as much wood as I can from my wood rack.
> 
> ...


Blog away!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*ShopQuest 2014 Making Progress!!*

*January 5th*









*January 12th *









So a portion of that wood went into 2 of the 3 office projects that I recently posted. another portion has been sorted out and put in hopefully better more organized spaces.

This pic shows wood that literally came with my house. Which means it has been in the rafter for a minimum of 10 years.










I pulled all the trim pieces down from around the vent and found 4 pieces of oak that will make a nice picture frame. The rest was pretty much trash. I then used that space to stow some of my really long dowels and some longer trim pieces that I had. The clamp you see in this pic was from my Grandfather still works fine but a bit old and I did not want to chance is staining anything. I used it up there to secure some longer pieces of trim.










My shorter dowels and some of my other short boards all got a new home as well.










I built this box years ago as a scrap box and boy was it filled with scraps. overflowing out of the top. So I decided to make it a bit more useful again. Now the only reason it is a scrap box is because that's what it is made out of.

I still have my large lathe up for sale but decided to get it out of the shop. Those little plastic moving pads work great. Just got them underneath and pushed it right out. I forgot how much space was in that corner.










At the moment it is filled with some of my other tools as I continue to work on my lumber rack. I am hopeful I will get some time this week to pull the cart out and continue to empty it. One project that will help is the bench for my new smaller lathe.

Well I suppose that is enough rambling for now. So happy to have that much done. Thanks all for looking and reading.

CtL


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014 Making Progress!!*
> 
> *January 5th*
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*ShopQuest 2014- Lathe Set UP!!*

Hey all, 
I am happy to report that a big part of ShopQuest 2014 has been completed. My new lathe is on a stand and all set up to try out.










It was built using left over 2×4s and a new 2×12 board. Seems pretty sturdy so far and considering I am not planning on throwing a massive chunk of anything on it I think it will work well. I am planning to hopefully turn something this evening. Have to take a look to see what I have that is prepped to go. Otherwise it will be a few days. The set up will take little getting use to but I think it will work fine, otherwise I will just move it back under the shelves, but I am hoping to have freed up some space for some other tools now and get them out of the middle of my floor.

So what's left? I now need a stand for my sharpening wheel and also one of my belt sander. Contemplating a flip top style to accommodate by belt sander and scroll saw since I don't use it often but would like to have it a little more easily accessible. We'll see. Also thinking hard about my workbench, it more than often just collects junk and I am not sure when the last time I used it for a project. I tend to set up a temporary space on saw horses when I need the open space. Just did it about 5 different times in the past 2 weeks. Does anyone use that approach instead of having a dedicated bench?

I have decided to keep my wood rack for this year at least but will be making a few edits to it and getting rid of a few more pieces of wood that have been there for a bit too long. But he good news is that this is what the shop looks like now that I got rid of some excess piles.










So much happier though I still do have to figure out a bit of space for a few other things, including a scrap wood box for my daughter. More to come.

Thanks for reading.

CtL


----------



## vcooney (Jan 4, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Lathe Set UP!!*
> 
> Hey all,
> I am happy to report that a big part of ShopQuest 2014 has been completed. My new lathe is on a stand and all set up to try out.
> ...


Looking good, your shop is about the same size as mine….but much more organized.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Lathe Set UP!!*
> 
> Hey all,
> I am happy to report that a big part of ShopQuest 2014 has been completed. My new lathe is on a stand and all set up to try out.
> ...


I do have an actual workbench-sometimes even gets usde.

The H-F folding "mates" that I have had for years get more used than the workbench!
I will have to say they owe me nothing!-I have used them so much it is nuts.

I also have some metal folding sawhorses that get alot of use. 
I can set them up where the light is better and get on all sides easily; or move the thing to get where I need to go.

In fact I recently broke the #2's origanl mdf junk top. Made a new one from pallet 1 by stock and made it bigger. I also made dome new "dogs" for it from scrap. I now have repalced both tops with homemade ones. Not bad for 15 years or so.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Lathe Set UP!!*
> 
> Hey all,
> I am happy to report that a big part of ShopQuest 2014 has been completed. My new lathe is on a stand and all set up to try out.
> ...


Cool lathe stand, only I don't see it in wheels. I have a few bench tools that are crowded and need some more space. Looking into the flip top myself, still getting ideas. At least you show good progress in your shop. Keep on building your dream.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Lathe Set UP!!*
> 
> Hey all,
> I am happy to report that a big part of ShopQuest 2014 has been completed. My new lathe is on a stand and all set up to try out.
> ...


Thanks All. 
@Vince- trust me it looked a lot worse at the beginning of the month.

@rjR- Thanks for the thoughts on the bench. I am going to look at seeing if perhaps I can reduce mine in size a bit. I like having the storage in it.

@Dave- Thanks. I actually have wheels sitting here and had some good ideas for building it with wheels, it finally came down to getting it built and usable. So this may be version 1.0 not sure. I just tried it out and works quite well.

CtL


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Lathe Set UP!!*
> 
> Hey all,
> I am happy to report that a big part of ShopQuest 2014 has been completed. My new lathe is on a stand and all set up to try out.
> ...


Looks nice and sturdy… before you know it you'll be done building your shop!


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Lathe Set UP!!*
> 
> Hey all,
> I am happy to report that a big part of ShopQuest 2014 has been completed. My new lathe is on a stand and all set up to try out.
> ...


When you get your shop arranged maybe you could help me. One look and everyone quits. I believe maybe I thrive on disarray. John


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*ShopQuest 2014- Sharpening*

Since I got the new lathe set up my sharpening system that resided at the end of my old lathe needed a new home.










The current stand being table top was a bit too short to use properly.

I decided the best bet was a quick and simple stand. Built out of some left over 2×4s.










So a few hours later and we are good to go.










I have some new tools coming in and I am looking forward to getting use out of them. I do plan to doa little more with my sharpening jig this year and get a cut on my tools.

Happy to say I got a good amount of time in the shop and this was the first project, most of the rest was prepping but I did manage to clean up and out some small scrap wood. I am also happy to say that I did not just toss it, I called my daughter's old daycare and the were happy to receive 2 boxes full of wood for the kids to play with and make projects out of.

Until later…

CtL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Sharpening*
> 
> Since I got the new lathe set up my sharpening system that resided at the end of my old lathe needed a new home.
> 
> ...


Always interesting to see how others set up their shop. Always need ideas.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Sharpening*
> 
> Since I got the new lathe set up my sharpening system that resided at the end of my old lathe needed a new home.
> 
> ...


Nice sturdy stand. Sure beats bending over to do anything.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Sharpening*
> 
> Since I got the new lathe set up my sharpening system that resided at the end of my old lathe needed a new home.
> 
> ...


That pocket hole joinery will hold that together for a long time.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Sharpening*
> 
> Since I got the new lathe set up my sharpening system that resided at the end of my old lathe needed a new home.
> 
> ...


Looks like the belt/disk sander can use a brother to the grinder stand!

Then you can have "twins" and Clear more of that "can't throw it" lumber up.

Neat job should work well.. Probably could use wheel system of some kind! Make some out of 2 by 6 and a flop-over cam lock. That has to go the other direction to unlock.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Sharpening*
> 
> Since I got the new lathe set up my sharpening system that resided at the end of my old lathe needed a new home.
> 
> ...


Thanks all, 
rjR I was pushing around whether I had enough to make a second one yesterday. I think I will as I want to get that sander on something more substantial. That one will have wheels so I can stow it when need be. The grinder is pretty much where it is so I am good with that one not having wheels. I may try to jump on it it tonight, the day has already gotten away from me as far as shop time is concerned.

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*ShopQuest 2014- Wood Rack Revisited*

So as I mentioned in my earlier blogs for this year's ShopQuest I wanted to get rid of my wood rack. I decided that was going to take a major effort and instead to do a little better allocation of space on it and see how it works this year. I spent a weekend cleaning it up and finding space for some of the wood and getting rid of some of it as well. I am not a fan of throwing out wood but some of it just was not going to be useful at all. I narrowed it down a little further and used pieces I had to build in compartmental shelves.










This now allows me to organize all of my smaller stuff such as pen blanks, game blanks, and wine tilt blanks. As well as other stuff such as colored wood and exotic small pieces.










The plastic boxes I picked up at the big orange for just 99 cents each. I must have bought a dozen or more and they have been put to use in numerous places around the house. The ones here are used to separate pen blanks. I am sure I am going to be adjusting this for the next few weeks but so far I like the idea and hope it will work. May just decide next year to build a new rack on a bit smaller scale with plenty of smaller shelves. We'll see…

Thanks for looking.

CtL


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Wood Rack Revisited*
> 
> So as I mentioned in my earlier blogs for this year's ShopQuest I wanted to get rid of my wood rack. I decided that was going to take a major effort and instead to do a little better allocation of space on it and see how it works this year. I spent a weekend cleaning it up and finding space for some of the wood and getting rid of some of it as well. I am not a fan of throwing out wood but some of it just was not going to be useful at all. I narrowed it down a little further and used pieces I had to build in compartmental shelves.
> 
> ...


Chris, wow what a great system!

How do you like the small Jet planer, been thinking about that now that I have all the rough wood blanks…..

chers, johnl


----------



## JLJones (Mar 26, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Wood Rack Revisited*
> 
> So as I mentioned in my earlier blogs for this year's ShopQuest I wanted to get rid of my wood rack. I decided that was going to take a major effort and instead to do a little better allocation of space on it and see how it works this year. I spent a weekend cleaning it up and finding space for some of the wood and getting rid of some of it as well. I am not a fan of throwing out wood but some of it just was not going to be useful at all. I narrowed it down a little further and used pieces I had to build in compartmental shelves.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I really need to do something similar to get mine organized as well.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Wood Rack Revisited*
> 
> So as I mentioned in my earlier blogs for this year's ShopQuest I wanted to get rid of my wood rack. I decided that was going to take a major effort and instead to do a little better allocation of space on it and see how it works this year. I spent a weekend cleaning it up and finding space for some of the wood and getting rid of some of it as well. I am not a fan of throwing out wood but some of it just was not going to be useful at all. I narrowed it down a little further and used pieces I had to build in compartmental shelves.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys.

John, I have to say I like the size of it for what I do. Have to admit I think I have used it as planer once since I bought it, generally keep it set up as a jointer and run my logs through it to get a flat starting point to cut them down. Really do need to think about the planer more, happy to know I have it though if I should need it.

CtL


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Wood Rack Revisited*
> 
> So as I mentioned in my earlier blogs for this year's ShopQuest I wanted to get rid of my wood rack. I decided that was going to take a major effort and instead to do a little better allocation of space on it and see how it works this year. I spent a weekend cleaning it up and finding space for some of the wood and getting rid of some of it as well. I am not a fan of throwing out wood but some of it just was not going to be useful at all. I narrowed it down a little further and used pieces I had to build in compartmental shelves.
> 
> ...


I like your system incorporating shelves with the lumber rack, however, your vertical supports connecting to the horizontal members are backwards.
The horiz 'shelf' member should rest on top of the vertical supports for proper loading … IMHO
Using the plastic boxes is a great idea and makes your storage more uniform … Just fits the shelf better.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- Wood Rack Revisited*
> 
> So as I mentioned in my earlier blogs for this year's ShopQuest I wanted to get rid of my wood rack. I decided that was going to take a major effort and instead to do a little better allocation of space on it and see how it works this year. I spent a weekend cleaning it up and finding space for some of the wood and getting rid of some of it as well. I am not a fan of throwing out wood but some of it just was not going to be useful at all. I narrowed it down a little further and used pieces I had to build in compartmental shelves.
> 
> ...


OOPS, double post, Sorry


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*ShopQuest 2014- I found my Workbench!*

Here you can see my workbench on the right side, this is what it looked like after I got the Lathe off and on its stand. Some items were shuffled but it generally was full of lots of stuff.










I took some time yesterday and this morning to do some cleaning and organizing.










Much better 

I also worked a bit on my Lathe area as I need to get that straightened out with the new lathe there. Cleared off all of the shelves and actually figured out what all was on them.










They look much better now….










Now time to jump in the shop and get some work accomplished.

CtL


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- I found my Workbench!*
> 
> Here you can see my workbench on the right side, this is what it looked like after I got the Lathe off and on its stand. Some items were shuffled but it generally was full of lots of stuff.
> 
> ...


HEY I SEE THE MICROWAVE!

Is the pie warmed up; and where is the coffee pot? Or did I miss it?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- I found my Workbench!*
> 
> Here you can see my workbench on the right side, this is what it looked like after I got the Lathe off and on its stand. Some items were shuffled but it generally was full of lots of stuff.
> 
> ...


I can't post a picture of my workbench. I don't think me holding a camera would be able to get by it.

Nice setup.


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- I found my Workbench!*
> 
> Here you can see my workbench on the right side, this is what it looked like after I got the Lathe off and on its stand. Some items were shuffled but it generally was full of lots of stuff.
> 
> ...


Looks great, each effort results in an improved workspace. Congrats on the effort!


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- I found my Workbench!*
> 
> Here you can see my workbench on the right side, this is what it looked like after I got the Lathe off and on its stand. Some items were shuffled but it generally was full of lots of stuff.
> 
> ...


Wow. You must be feeling great about that. My goal is to have a weekly tidy up session in the new workshop. Three months in and I have tidied up twice (ish). )


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- I found my Workbench!*
> 
> Here you can see my workbench on the right side, this is what it looked like after I got the Lathe off and on its stand. Some items were shuffled but it generally was full of lots of stuff.
> 
> ...


I see a nice transformation going on. This could be a inspiration to all of us. Just small changes at a time will keep our shops safer and improve working conditions. Your doing a great job.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*ShopQuest 2014- got around to it.*

For quite awhile now this is how my pliers have been stored above my workbench…










Since I was puttering around the shop today with yet another snow day. I finally took a few minutes to make a rack. I used some games that did not turn out for one reason or another as sides and a piece of scrap 2×4 that was once a shelf in my shop.










Nothing very exciting I know… however as I continue to think about it I think this space is going to become a bigger area for a future ShopQuest. I am pushing around a multilayer tool cabinet in order to better organize the tools.










I have a number of ideas floating around from fellow LJ's and just around the web in general. For now though this should be a lot easier to deal with than those little hooks. Thanks for looking.

CtL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- got around to it.*
> 
> For quite awhile now this is how my pliers have been stored above my workbench…
> 
> ...


Great organization. I am always looking for ideas.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- got around to it.*
> 
> For quite awhile now this is how my pliers have been stored above my workbench…
> 
> ...


Ditto what Monte said. Nicely organized.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- got around to it.*
> 
> For quite awhile now this is how my pliers have been stored above my workbench…
> 
> ...


Looks good. I need to get some white peg board or paint it to replace the dull stuff I have.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- got around to it.*
> 
> For quite awhile now this is how my pliers have been stored above my workbench…
> 
> ...


Love the pliers rack, great simple idea/design


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *ShopQuest 2014- got around to it.*
> 
> For quite awhile now this is how my pliers have been stored above my workbench…
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys. 
Considering how long it took me to assemble this, I really should have done it a long time ago. Oh well.

Dave-The white does seem to help and brighten the place up a bit.

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Table Saw Saw Mill *

Well as my journey of processing wood for use in turning continues. I have been looking for a way to cut my own stuff using the bandsaw I have. it mostly works well enough but is not great at resawing. I came across Izzy Swan great channel on YouTube. I really liked the idea of using my table saw to mill logs, so I decided to tackle the project. The video for this can be found here.










After completing the build. I grabbed a piece of holly I have had around for a bit.










Cut it to length. I only made by jig 18" as I wanted to easily handle it on my small saw. Besides I am primarily looking at making pen blanks and turning stock.










Ran it through the saw only to find out I should have measured my maximum blade height first.. DOH!! The blade on my little saw does not come all the way up to cut completely through the log. It leaves a very thin strip, which I am able to break away with a chisel and running through my jointer. I am good with this fact right now and am still looking towards a newer saw in the not too distant future. So I will be using as is.

I was able to cut a 1" piece for some pens and a 1 1/2" piece for at least 2 bottle openers from my first log.










I am looking forward to putting this to further use and will also plan to build a new one in the future.

CtL


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

clieb91 said:


> *Table Saw Saw Mill *
> 
> Well as my journey of processing wood for use in turning continues. I have been looking for a way to cut my own stuff using the bandsaw I have. it mostly works well enough but is not great at resawing. I came across Izzy Swan great channel on YouTube. I really liked the idea of using my table saw to mill logs, so I decided to tackle the project. The video for this can be found here.
> 
> ...


Wow, welcome aboard the "small bandsaw resaw" club Chris! I'll check out that YT channel.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

clieb91 said:


> *Table Saw Saw Mill *
> 
> Well as my journey of processing wood for use in turning continues. I have been looking for a way to cut my own stuff using the bandsaw I have. it mostly works well enough but is not great at resawing. I came across Izzy Swan great channel on YouTube. I really liked the idea of using my table saw to mill logs, so I decided to tackle the project. The video for this can be found here.
> 
> ...


Good jig. Should help you stay busy.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Table Saw Saw Mill *
> 
> Well as my journey of processing wood for use in turning continues. I have been looking for a way to cut my own stuff using the bandsaw I have. it mostly works well enough but is not great at resawing. I came across Izzy Swan great channel on YouTube. I really liked the idea of using my table saw to mill logs, so I decided to tackle the project. The video for this can be found here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys.. 
This was built mainly for the table saw, but the good news is I tried it and it is just the right height to fit my bandsaw. So once I change the blade on my saw I will give it a go.

Monte, that is what I am hoping. I mentioned bottle openers to the gift shop and he ordered a bunch site unseen. So I need some wood. Wish I had the space for a rig like yours, maybe some day.

CtL


----------



## JLJones (Mar 26, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *Table Saw Saw Mill *
> 
> Well as my journey of processing wood for use in turning continues. I have been looking for a way to cut my own stuff using the bandsaw I have. it mostly works well enough but is not great at resawing. I came across Izzy Swan great channel on YouTube. I really liked the idea of using my table saw to mill logs, so I decided to tackle the project. The video for this can be found here.
> 
> ...


That looks like it will be VERY handy!


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *Table Saw Saw Mill *
> 
> Well as my journey of processing wood for use in turning continues. I have been looking for a way to cut my own stuff using the bandsaw I have. it mostly works well enough but is not great at resawing. I came across Izzy Swan great channel on YouTube. I really liked the idea of using my table saw to mill logs, so I decided to tackle the project. The video for this can be found here.
> 
> ...


Nice Jig, should work well on the band saw also.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Finishing Rack*

Been working on a number of bottle openers and decided to try a lacquer finish on them as it should hold up a bit better. Problem was how to apply the finish on a round thing. Here is the simple solution I came up with.



















Basic piece of scrap wood (actually game that did not work out) 3/8" bolts and nuts. It worked worked well. I have 5 new bottle openers already dried with lacquer and the epoxy is now curing on them.










Looking forward to delivering these to the gift shop this coming week along with an order of Bloomin' Pens.










Maybe with these pens Bloomin' it will encourage some other things in the garden to bloom.

Have a good day all and hope you get some shop time.

CtL


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

clieb91 said:


> *Finishing Rack*
> 
> Been working on a number of bottle openers and decided to try a lacquer finish on them as it should hold up a bit better. Problem was how to apply the finish on a round thing. Here is the simple solution I came up with.
> 
> ...


Clever trick Chris  Nice pens too!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *Finishing Rack*
> 
> Been working on a number of bottle openers and decided to try a lacquer finish on them as it should hold up a bit better. Problem was how to apply the finish on a round thing. Here is the simple solution I came up with.
> 
> ...


The rack looks easy enough to make. But unless you plant those pens in the garden, I think Spring will take its sweet time to get here.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Finishing Rack*
> 
> Been working on a number of bottle openers and decided to try a lacquer finish on them as it should hold up a bit better. Problem was how to apply the finish on a round thing. Here is the simple solution I came up with.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, Dave I am hoping they serve as just a little encouragement.

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*New Bandsaw Stand*

I bought my old Craftsman bandsaw off of Craigslist a sometime ago and it came with a metal stand with some nice retractable wheels. You see it here in an old shop picture. 









It has done a great job but I was constantly tightening the screws holding it on the stand and when I moved it into place next to my new lathe I soon was tripping over the splayed legs or killing my ankle on the wheel locks. So I finally took some time to get a new stand built for it.



















the best part is that I bought no wood to build this stand, just used 2x material I had hanging around the shop. I am determined to use all of the wood I have up one of these days  I bought two casters for this and like most of my tool stands it uses those along with some wood blocks to level and move on just the two wheels. It is way easier to move now.

While I was crawling around under it, I decided to also reset the belt in order to hopefully get a better cut with it. I will know if that worked later as I still have to put my larger blade back into it.

Not much of a project but I have not gotten into the shop much recently so I was quite happy with it. Hope the idea may be of use to a few others.

CtL


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

clieb91 said:


> *New Bandsaw Stand*
> 
> I bought my old Craftsman bandsaw off of Craigslist a sometime ago and it came with a metal stand with some nice retractable wheels. You see it here in an old shop picture.
> 
> ...


Looks sturdy. I clip my ankles on the wheel locks on my mobile base more often than I would care to mention. Nice improvement to the old saw.

Tom


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *New Bandsaw Stand*
> 
> I bought my old Craftsman bandsaw off of Craigslist a sometime ago and it came with a metal stand with some nice retractable wheels. You see it here in an old shop picture.
> 
> ...


Good idea and you save room at the same time. Those splayed legs are great but it has been known to trip on them.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Shopquest 2017!*

A new year has once again dawned on us. So once again it is time to venture into the shop and do a little winter cleaning and prepare for yet another year of projects and experiments. Portable Pastimes (my home based craft business) continues to grow and I look forward to the possible introduction of new products over the course of the year.

However before that can happen I have to make room in the shop for my newest addition..










I have upgraded my bandsaw frm the old Craigslist 12" Craftsman to this Brand New 14" Laguna. Need to make the space and then work on getting the beast into my basement. The Craftsman has served me quite well the past years and is still in great working order but really looking forward to putting this new tool to use, especially considering it's resaw capacity.

The good news is I did start a little early on this year's Shopquest by doing some cleaning up after Christmas projects were done.



















Some of this space is now occupied by the finishing of the latest tool swap, but going to work on that as I am cleaning.

Besides getting the new saw to fit. I am really interested in getting rid of my large multitool table…










The idea works great but it just takes up so much room for the size of my shop. I've been looking at ideas and going to attempt separate tool stands for both of the tools. Besides the space configuration this should also help with some additional sawdust control which I am in dire need of.

I have a number of projects planned for this year around the house and for the business. Going to try my best to stay a little more active here on the forum. But, in the meantime.. 
May 2017 bring us new journeys and discoveries and allow old wounds to heal.
May our troubles be fewer and our health be greater.

Wishing you all a good year!

CtL


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *Shopquest 2017!*
> 
> A new year has once again dawned on us. So once again it is time to venture into the shop and do a little winter cleaning and prepare for yet another year of projects and experiments. Portable Pastimes (my home based craft business) continues to grow and I look forward to the possible introduction of new products over the course of the year.
> 
> ...


Great new Tool(TOY)!

Ah yes, among my goals for the first week of January is too clean, sort of-ORGANIZE my shp too!

Good Luck,


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *Shopquest 2017!*
> 
> A new year has once again dawned on us. So once again it is time to venture into the shop and do a little winter cleaning and prepare for yet another year of projects and experiments. Portable Pastimes (my home based craft business) continues to grow and I look forward to the possible introduction of new products over the course of the year.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ralbuck, Looking forward to getting it set up by the end of the month. 
Will you be coming to the Baltimore Show next week?

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Shopquest 2017! Part 2*

So just a few days into the year and happy that I got a whole morning to work on cleaning up the shop.










I got up a huge amount of the floor dust and was able to clean off all of the tools and reset them. Got three boxes full of scrap wood that I will be packing up to take to work for burning. I once again talked myself out of dismantling my large multi-tool table. I did though make a few quick modifications to it and my shop vac so the vac now rests on the bottom of the table.










It is going to take me a few more days or maybe weekends until I have a chance to get the new saw set up. But looking forward to when I do.

CtL


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Shopquest 2017! New Saw Up!*

Ok, So it has taken me a few weeks to get the saw from my garage to the shop. But I with help from the wife got it into the basement yesterday and I completed assembly and set up this morning.










Set up was generally easy, even had some help from my daughter. Had to run out to get a blade this morning as I had not gotten one yet, and again this afternoon as my dust connector I had did not fit the duct port on the saw. Why is it that 4" is different on every tool? Quick fix though and it does generate a lot less dust with the collector running. Need to just remember to turn it on.

After a few test cuts I decided to run some scrap logs through it. I am going to like this saw….



















Now if I can get my stabilization setup put together I think I will be good with most turning wood for a while.

CtL


----------



## johnlowell (Dec 22, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *Shopquest 2017! New Saw Up!*
> 
> Ok, So it has taken me a few weeks to get the saw from my garage to the shop. But I with help from the wife got it into the basement yesterday and I completed assembly and set up this morning.
> 
> ...


Nice rig, you will find lots of use for it. Am using the 3/4 in reasaw king, cuts like butter.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *Shopquest 2017! New Saw Up!*
> 
> Ok, So it has taken me a few weeks to get the saw from my garage to the shop. But I with help from the wife got it into the basement yesterday and I completed assembly and set up this morning.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new saw. These are such a great addition to the shop.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

*6 Years in the making*

Well I finally did it! I took apart my huge lumber rack, I said I would do it 6 years ago in this blog. I tried to adapt it but it just stil took up too much floor space for what i needed to really keep in the shop.










The good news is like most things in my shop it was primarily assembled with 2×4s and pocket screws. So I was able to totally dismantle the entire thing in about an hour and now have a wood that will be recylcled into a few other shop projects.










The best part is that I gained a huge amount of space in the shop.










I have some plans for this space already of course as well as another plan to possibly add another few feet back to the shop. first though I'm going to pick up another of these shelves from the big orange place and put some of the wood I am keeping on it.









This one was bought a few weeks ago and currently looks nothing like this picture as I just started piling wood from the rack around it.

Glad to have it out of the way and now to March onward.

CtL


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

clieb91 said:


> *6 Years in the making*
> 
> Well I finally did it! I took apart my huge lumber rack, I said I would do it 6 years ago in this blog. I tried to adapt it but it just stil took up too much floor space for what i needed to really keep in the shop.
> 
> ...


Congrats on you step forward! Shop reorg is a pain. Question - you have a sign on your bandsaw?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

clieb91 said:


> *6 Years in the making*
> 
> Well I finally did it! I took apart my huge lumber rack, I said I would do it 6 years ago in this blog. I tried to adapt it but it just stil took up too much floor space for what i needed to really keep in the shop.
> 
> ...


nice area whats your plans for it Chris ?

i also am curious about what the sign says …maybe its long haired freaky people need not apply :<))


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

clieb91 said:


> *6 Years in the making*
> 
> Well I finally did it! I took apart my huge lumber rack, I said I would do it 6 years ago in this blog. I tried to adapt it but it just stil took up too much floor space for what i needed to really keep in the shop.
> 
> ...


Reorganizing the shop can be just as much fun as working on a project especially when it works out. We change, projects change , so why not the shop. Good luck with the new space.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *6 Years in the making*
> 
> Well I finally did it! I took apart my huge lumber rack, I said I would do it 6 years ago in this blog. I tried to adapt it but it just stil took up too much floor space for what i needed to really keep in the shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Great Tony now I have that sung stuck in my head. Thankfully it does not though as I woudl not be allowed in my shop at this point.

The current sign is actually the dates and reminders for the swap. Usually it is above my lathe, but with as many projects as my daughter has to complete before the end of the school year her sign is above the lathe. Started the concept a few swaps ago and found it is useful to help keep on track.

Dave, Rearranging and figuring out the shop has always been one of the parts.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

clieb91 said:


> *6 Years in the making*
> 
> Well I finally did it! I took apart my huge lumber rack, I said I would do it 6 years ago in this blog. I tried to adapt it but it just stil took up too much floor space for what i needed to really keep in the shop.
> 
> ...


Let's make sure that any wood gets offered up for fellow LJs before it makes its way to the burn pile ;-)


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

clieb91 said:


> *6 Years in the making*
> 
> Well I finally did it! I took apart my huge lumber rack, I said I would do it 6 years ago in this blog. I tried to adapt it but it just stil took up too much floor space for what i needed to really keep in the shop.
> 
> ...


Hate to say it but a fair amount went out this morning with the trash. lots of pine, floor boards and trim. I still have my stash of logs that I need to get cutting and figure out setting up a stabilizing chamber somewhere. 
Next weekend is a pile of misc plywood and OSB pieces that I swore I would use someday. 
CtL


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

clieb91 said:


> *6 Years in the making*
> 
> Well I finally did it! I took apart my huge lumber rack, I said I would do it 6 years ago in this blog. I tried to adapt it but it just stil took up too much floor space for what i needed to really keep in the shop.
> 
> ...


That stuff is all okay to toss ;-) Just nothing figured or exotic!


----------

